# What variety of trade would be able to fix this?



## Cabinetman (25 Sep 2020)

Just noticed my pareing



chisel is cracking up, we have lots of stainless steel people in the town, would they be able to do brass?


----------



## AJB Temple (25 Sep 2020)

Can you not just protect the wood handle and solder it? Brass is easy to solder.


----------



## MusicMan (25 Sep 2020)

AJB Temple said:


> Can you not just protect the wood handle and solder it? Brass is easy to solder.


True, but you need braze or silver solder to have any strength, and this needs a higher temperature. It would be better to get the ferrule off first. 

I'd replace the ferrule anyway. Plenty available on eBay. I have a modest selection, and would be happy to send you one if I have the size. I can't quite see how the chisel is fitted - you might need to get it out of the handle and fit the ferrule before the chisel is re-inserted. And you might need to do that in order to measure the internal diameter of the ferrule.


----------



## Trevanion (25 Sep 2020)

As MM said, break the ferrule all the way off and if the chisel is narrower than the bore of the ferrule you can just slip a replacement over it, if not you’ll have to pull the chisel out.

Absolutely no point trying to repair the existing.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Sep 2020)

They are not difficult to replace. Get the chisel out of the handle and find the diameter of the ferrule - the replacement should have a chamfer on the inside edge to help you get it on. 
G&M Tools - Search Results ferrules are good if you can't find a single one.

Brass is easy to silver solder or braze, but you'd get it far too hot to do it on the handle, and realistically it has split because it's thin. It would still be thin after you'd soldered or brazed it.


----------



## porker (25 Sep 2020)

If its just replacing that ferrule, you can probably do it yourself if you can find a replacement of the same size. The handle will have to be removed from the tang which you should be able to knock off with a hammer and a block of wood.


----------



## Cabinetman (25 Sep 2020)

Thank you everyone, I hadn’t realised you could buy them. Internal diameter fits a 19 mm drill perfectly.Ian


----------



## Sheffield Tony (25 Sep 2020)

They often crack through damp storage. The wood swells and splits the ferrule. The ferrules fixed by punching a divot in the ferrule will usually split there. 

Brass tube is fine, though you need to de-burr it well if you use pipe cutters on it.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (25 Sep 2020)

You can buy them singly from here: Brass Ferrule


----------



## Cabinetman (25 Sep 2020)

Thanks Woody that’s brilliant, thank you for selection of sizes, mine eg 3/4 x11/16. It doesn’t say but I would presume that the first measurement is the diameter? If so that’s exactly what I want. Cheers


----------



## Concizat (26 Sep 2020)

There's a very good You Tube video by Paul Sellers on making and replacing chisel handles


----------

